# Änderung Laufwerkadressierung KDE HAL?

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen,

gab es in letzter Zeit eine Änderung darin, wie Geräte im System eingebunden werden? Vermutlich auf der Seite von HAL?

Mein Problem sieht auf jeden Fall mal danach aus:

Wenn ich eine CD/DVD in das Laufwerk einlege, dann meldet mir KDE sofort das neue Medium. Dann heißt es, es stünden mehrere Optionen zur Auswahl, also CD auslesen oder DVD abspielen, zum Beispiel. Dabei wird die Art des Mediums auch korrekt erkannt. Nur wenn ich jetzt auch eine Option auswähle, geht es dann doch nicht. K3b sagt mir, es gäbe kein Laufwerk, dabei behauptet K3b sogar steif und fest, HAL hätte das behauptet. Kaffeine will auch nichts von einem DVD-Laufwerk wissen, Dolphin sagt mir dann, es gäbe kein /media/cdrom.

Dazu habe ich mal gelesen, dass sich das Problem (da ging es jedoch nur um Kaffeine, nicht um das ganze System) durch einen Link lösen lässt, aber da alle KDE-Programme übereinstimmend der Meinung sind, nur nicht die normale Geräteüberwachung, es gäbe kein Laufwerk, liegt dann nicht eventuell etwas ganz anderes dahinter?

Viele Grüße und guten Abend!

Schinkencroissant

----------

## UTgamer

Du hast das gleiche Verhalten von K3B wie als wäre der angemeldete Benutzer nicht Mitglied in der Gruppe "cdrom".

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

vielleicht habe ich das tatsächlich übersehen, nur bin ich es gewohnt, über die Systemeinstellungen von KDE Benutzer zu verwalten, das bekomme ich jedoch gar nicht angezeigt, fällt mir dabei jetzt auf. Das wiederzufinden ist jetzt aber erstmal zweitrangig, kann mir eventuell schnell mal jemand sagen, wie ich mich in der Konsole schnell in die cdrom-Gruppe eintrage und vielleicht vorher auch noch überprüfe, ob ich drin bin, falls es an etwas anderem liegt?

Viele Grüße und danke,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Polynomial-C

Zum Überprüfen wer in der Gruppe ist: 

```
getent group cdrom
```

Zum Hinzufügen deines Benutzers: 

```
gpasswd -a user cdrom
```

Wirst aber ein Aus- und wieder Einloggen nicht vermeiden können danach.

----------

## Josef.95

Eine schnelle, und auch gut zu merkende Möglichkeit nachzusehen welche Gruppen dein User angehört,  ist als User ein schlichtes "groups" einzugeben, oder als root "groups username"

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke!

Hab das mit dem Gruppen hinzufügen noch mal erinnert, habe ich ja schon bei der Einrichtung von ALSA gebraucht. Und ja, das war auch das Problem, sorry, hab daran einfach am Anfang nicht gedacht und da ich direkt auch dazu einen Fehler gefunden hatte, den man dann irgendwie mit einem zusätzlichen Link unter /media beheben konnte, war ich gleich relativ sicher, dass es was damit zu tun hat und hab die Möglichkeit, dass einfach nur was mit den Rechten nicht stimmt, schon ganz weit weggetan.

Entschuldigung also und nochmal vielen Dank!

Frohe Ostern!

Schinkencroissant

----------

